
‘Endemic’ fraud threatens digital advertising budgets - mikkokotila
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/8e2f59c0-2b01-11e6-a18d-a96ab29e3c95.html
======
DrScump
This link works around paywall for me:

[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/8e2f59c0-2b01-11e6-a18d-a96ab...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/8e2f59c0-2b01-11e6-a18d-a96ab29e3c95.html)

